# Ang. distichum



## Heather (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi, 
I just got a couple of these and they are very yellow, except where the new growth is. I did a google image search and it looked as though some had some of this going but not nearly as much as the ones I got. 

Any comments on this would be appreciated. I assume it may just be too much light? What can I do to help them green up?


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 13, 2007)

could be too much light. only thing is that if the oldest leaves are yellowing but the new growth is green, it could be a nitrogen deficiency. the plant takes the nitrogen from the old to give to the new, if nitrogen's in short supply...


----------



## Candace (Oct 13, 2007)

Epsom salts will help them green up a little. I use it at 1 tablespoon per gallon.


----------

